# Ecran de mon Ipod Touch ne répond plus



## Pedrodellamuerte (6 Août 2012)

Il y'a 4 mois, j'ai trouvé un Ipod 30GB par terre dans la rue, je l'ai pris, installé itunes, restauré et j'ai pu mettre ma musique...
Mais depuis début août, du jour au lendemain, l'écran tactile de mon Ipod ne répond plus, les 2 autres boutons marchent parfaitement mais l'écran ne fonctionne pas, je ne peux donc pas aller au menu, il est inutilisable 
Est-ce un problème du a l'écran en lui même, ou qlq chose que n'est pas grave du tout ? Merci


----------



## SFresh (6 Août 2012)

Liune 

As tu essayé de te renseigner sur le Support d'Apple ? N'as tu pas plus d'informations quand à ton iPod Touch ? (écran fissuré, chute récente ...)

Je te souhaite un bon courage dans ta quête de la résolution de ce problème


----------



## Pedrodellamuerte (6 Août 2012)

L'écran était déjà fissuré quand je l'ai trouvé mais par au niveau de l'écran mais près du bouton menu


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2012)

Quand on trouve un iPod, on l'amène aux objets trouvés, on ne le garde pas pour soi.


----------

